# Finding Canadian Rangers' uniform



## BeardedBear (6 Apr 2021)

Hello everyone,

I have been a big fan of the Canadian Rangers for quite some time, and I follow their activities on online newspapers, facebook, etc. I am not one myself, for a simple reason : I am french, I live in France and due to my job, I can't move to Canada. However, that doesn't stop me from watching their activities from afar.

I would reaaaally love to get a piece of their uniform, for collection purpose. Cadpat pants can be found everywhere, but I have never been able to find the *hoodie/sweater* and the *cap*. I searched on ebay, every possible website, waited and kept a close watch on it, and still found nothing. My wife did the same, and also found nothing.

Is there any way for me to finally get a set (hoodie + cap) for me ? Any help will be appreciated !


----------

